# Samsung odd IR comands



## Furball (Dec 6, 2001)

Hi folks , done a quickie search and have not found anything relevant so may be its a first ?? but some how I doubt it.

Our VM/NTL Samsung Cable box STM 2100C box has suddenly taken a interest in the IR comands that come from the TiVo remote 

Of course it dosnt seem to understand the comands but this then upsets the Cable box no end as it trys to change channel to 28374623849 or 364532738943 etc etc when something like the pause button on the remote is pressed, or if you press any of the TiVo remote buttons.

Of course it goes totally mad when you try and change channel via TiVo as not only does the box try to do something while your entering the channel numbers on the TiVo remote but then trys to do it all again via the dongle  of course because its half way through a comand or what it thinks is a comand from the TiVo remote when the dongle starts transmitting it all goes west very quickly and it tends to end up on 0 or 1 or 999 

ITS REALLY maddening if your watching a pre record and then hit pause and its recording something at the time cos it mess the channel up its recording.

It like the IR window on the STB has suddenly gone all wide band and can understand IR codes from anywhere 

Anyhow rang VM and there coming out next WEDNESDAY  to hopfully fix it, or change the box I expect 

Just wondered if anyone else had seen this one before.

Fur

PS yes I have power cycled and while it cures it for an hour or so it returns very quickly, BUT equally can dissapper ??


----------



## ColinYounger (Aug 9, 2006)

Fur - I've got a 2100C here and it steadfastly refuses to understand TiVo remote commands. 

Sounds like your STB has been on a Lingaphone course.  Have you tried the 'tape over the window' solution?


----------



## Furball (Dec 6, 2001)

Hi ya , no havent gone down that route mainly because the box was fine up to a couple of weeks ago, then I noticed a couple of times while I was watching a recorded prog and it was also carrying out a recording at the same time it occasionally ended up changing channel all by itself  it wasnt until it got worse that I linked the channel changing to me pressing things like the Pause button or fast forward button etc on the Tivo remote that I realised that I was upsetting the STB 

Its really odd cause it can be fine for hours and then suddenly trys to understand the TiVo remote and sends the STB looking for bizzare channels or making it go into intractive mode etc , I first though I had some sort of IR leak or similar due to a sticky button on another remote somewhere (we have 13 in the lounge ) but its non of those.

Looks like its a first as no one else has replied , I may take a short video of it doing it and post it here cause I've never seen anything like it before 

Fur


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

Have you by chance pressed the keys on the Tivo remote to control a specific Tivo.

The remote can be set so more than one tivo can be in the same room.

I can't recall the key sequence but leaving the batteries out for an hour will clear it.

EDIT:
Something in http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=324102&highlight=reset+remote+control may help....

Automan.


----------



## Furball (Dec 6, 2001)

Cheers Automan , I'll try the batteries out option then , but I'm not 100% sure its going to be that as the Mrs's TiVo remote (black type) does exactly the same to the STB , its very odd as its only these remotes that effect the box , non of the other TV/DVD/AV/CD etc etc remotes touch it 

Fur


----------



## geekspeak (Oct 1, 2002)

Try new batteries in the Tivo remote. I have noticed devices try to decipher spurious IR, contrary to expectations, when the power levels are down.


----------



## Davyburns (Jan 7, 2004)

I saw a chart somewhere with quite a comprehensive table of codes, matching manufactures of TVs and HiFi to tivo IR codes, but cant find it again.
Anyone know where it is?
Thanks
Davy


----------



## Davyburns (Jan 7, 2004)

Davyburns said:


> I saw a chart somewhere with quite a comprehensive table of codes, matching manufactures of TVs and HiFi to tivo IR codes, but cant find it again.
> Anyone know where it is?
> Thanks
> Davy


Found them in the archives eventually
http://www.garysargent.co.uk/tivo/bugs/tivotv.pdf
if anyones interested
Davy


----------

